# Need recipe for light, sandwich sized bread



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

Every recipe I have tried is too dense, I want to cook bread similar to the store bought sandwich bread for my husband to have sandwiches at work. Thanks!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

The recipe I use I posted on the first page of this thread:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=189333

It makes a really good sandwich bread, but even so, it's not the light airy bread you can buy for cheap at the store...


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Linsay2231

This one does work and do the second rise in the bread tin, the other thing is, are you using bread flour from prime hard wheat? As you need a very high gluten level to get light bread. and It a lot hard to get whole-meal bread light as the bran holds back the gluten from stretching to it's fullest extent. I been using this recipe for over 35 years and my kids love light fluffy bread for sandwiches, 

Light & fluffy white bread 
By Mountain Mick Blake Baree

Put your yeast and sugar in a warm ceramic bowl add lukewarm water 49 degrees Celsius, and stir gentle let this sit for about 20 minutes to 1/2 hour, The sugar in bread is not they to make it sweet but to help feed the yeast, By doing this you are waking up the yeast first. 

I use Fermi pan red instant yeast from Holland 500gm packet and I store it in the deep freezer and take out what I need to make my bread, but any good bakers yeast will do.

here is my 

basic white bread, 
3/4 cup lukewarm water
2 cup bread flour
1 tbsp dry milk powder
1 tsp salt
1 1/2 tbsp sugar
1 tbsp butter
2 1/2 tsp yeast

first add yeast, water, sugar (let sit) , sift flour, milk powder, salt & now rub butter in to flour with fingers (let sit) after half hour at room temp, add yeast in to well in flour mix and now mix and let proof and them re keened, shape into rolls or loaf, or as a plated loaf and them rest to rise again (second rise) them in pre-heated oven 250Â°C, for crusty bread lightly brush with a little milk.


Hope this helps MM

here is bit of light reading on bread http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bread

If one uses a flour with a lower (9&#8211;11%) protein content to produce bread, a longer mixing time will be required to develop gluten strength properly. This extended mixing time leads to oxidization of the dough,[citation needed] which gives the finished product a whiter crumb, instead of the cream color preferred by most artisan bakers.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

This is my recipe for soft, moist store bought like bread. I use a bread machine.

1 cup almost hot water
2 T sugar or honey
1/4 cup oil
2 tsp quick yeast
3 cups bread flour
1 tsp salt

Place in machine in order given. I only use the dough cycle through the first rise. After the first rise I take the dough out, with oiled hands, shape it and place in a bread pan that's been sprayed with cooking spray. Let rise for 45 mins-1 hour. The dough should have risen over the top of the pan.

Bake at 350* for 35 mins. When it's done brush the bread with butter and let cool for 10-15 mins and wrap in plastic wrap. This softens the crust and makes it more like store bought.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

This is the one I use and its absoutly fantastic. Light and soft and tastes great.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Milk-and-Honey-White-Bread


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

Dragonchick

Trying the recipe you use now...only with wheat flour....crossing fingers


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

wheat flour was a dud...way too dense.  I bought some bread flour and will be trying Mountain Mick's recipe tonight


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Using whole wheat flour will make the bread much denser than using the processed stuff. Its just one of those things one has to get used to if you want it to be healthier. My recipe was for using the processed all purpose flour and I don't think the flours are interchangable. You may be able to grind your flour further and add gluten but not sure how it will turn out. I may have to experiment with this a bit.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Use your favorite bread recipe and form into rolls the size you want. Put into individual sandwich bags while slightly warm, they come out soft and we like the flavor, could be the fresh goats butter melted on top. Take to work in the same baggy. Home canned tuna or salmon, sweet pickle relish and homemade Miracle Whip, Great sandwich....James


----------

